# Pygmy coloration



## trimpy (Jul 12, 2012)

I am new to pygmy color genetics, so I am not sure what is still pygmy outside the standard color/patterns listed on the NPGA website. Can anyone help me determine if my 2 new pygmy boys (brothers) have any other breeds in them. Their mother looks to be a full pygmy and 2 of their sisters look just like the mother. I have no information on the father.









Light brown feet and butt, black with some light coloration on nose and ear tips.









All brown body with black neck and feet. Whiter frosting on his ears and nose.

And here is momma


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The top two definitely do :thumb:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, looks like some Nigerian in there.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Definately not only Nigerian coloring but builds as well... their dam looks ALOT like my senior doe Bootsie who is a pygmy/nigerian cross. Their necks are long and lean, unlike a pygmy who should look to have no neck


----------



## trimpy (Jul 12, 2012)

I figured as much. The label "pygmy" seems to apply to any mini goat around here


----------



## pdpo222 (Jun 26, 2011)

*pygmy colors*

Sad to say it seems every small goat is labeled pygmy, by people who don't know. I see a lot of people selling pygmy goats that don't match the colors that they should come in. I pass on these. I figure, right or wrong, there is a mix in their somewhere. If they don't match the allowable colors I don't want them, cause there is a fault already and I don't want to breed that in my group. But what I think is going on, somone who doesn't know will buy what they think is a pygmy goat because it is small and would make a great pet. Then when they sell it, they sell it as a pygmy because that is what they were told. So if someone else buys it not knowing and breeds it the mix begins. And if you try to tell them they are not pure pygmy they get mad at you. I only buy pygmy's that are colored correctly and match the size. I can't afford registered stock. I just want them to fool around with and be pets. So I leave the high priced stock to those that want to show or can afford it. I'm still looking for a dark carmel doe in our area that won't take our whole SS check. Eventually I will find one and I'm in no hurry right now. Have 3 and I'm happy. Just make sure the colors match the guidelines.


----------

